# prise de parole



## Abesh

Hello!

This is the same sentence as earlier, but this time I need help with how to say _1ère prise de parole _in English. This is from a powerpoint document.

Border au maximum les journalistes avec un support qualitatif et cohérent avec la *1ère prise de parole* de la marque

Thanks for your help!

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## carolineR

la première prise de parole de la marque seems to be a very pompous way of referring to the first appearance of the brandname on the market ?
(prendre la parole = to have the floor)


----------



## david314

carolineR said:


> la première prise de parole de la marque seems to be a very pompous way of referring to *the first appearance of the brandname on the market ?*
> (prendre la parole = to have the floor)


  This sounds like:  *a product launch *


----------



## Taz26

Hi, 

Can anyone tell me what "prise de parole means"? "En termes de timing, une prise de parole intelligente dans les media sera important...." Does it mean spokesperson? Many thanks


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_prendre la parole_ is simply _to speak_ - and _prise de parole_ is _speech_...
In your context the concept is that of _intervention, _I guess.


----------



## floise

Hi Taz26,

'In terms of when to speak out on the subject, the media should use discretion...'

Prise de parole = speaking out on a subject

prise de parole intelligente: I think that being discreet is the meaning here

floise


----------



## paris girl

Hi there,

I understood "prise de parole" to mean public speaking, however in this context I don't understand it:

" " *prise de parole des dirigeants du Groupe dans la presse"*
 
*What would be the correct term in English?*
 
*Thanks,*
 
*Paris Girl*


----------



## melu85

announcement ?


----------



## paris girl

Hi there,
I've scoured the other posts, but they all relate to the written word & not speech.
The context is that it's on a CV:

➢    Gestion des relations presse du Groupe et de la communication interne :
•    Organisation des interviews, conférences de presse et conventions internes.
•    Coordination de la communication avec les services marketing, juridique et financier.
•    Pilotage de la communication avec l’agence en charge de la logistique.
•    Organisation de la prise de parole des dirigeants du Groupe dans la presse.
•    Gestion et mise à jour du site corporate du Groupe ainsi que de l’intranet.
•    Suivi des relations avec les associations d’utilisateurs et sites communautaires de Free.

Thanks for your help.

Paris Girl


----------



## mally pense

Maybe "Press _*spokesperson*_ for the group (leaders)" ?


----------



## sgaha2000

Hi,
How would you translate just "prise de parole" in the same context without "1ère".
Voici la phrase:
Pour sublimer chaque prise de parole, nous allions créativité, souplesse et engagement d’une petite structure maîtrisant parfaitement ce secteur, à la puissance logistique et financière d’une agence leader.
C'est une compagnie qui serait chargée du marketing de marques.


----------



## carolineR

each intervention ?


----------



## treppie

Je tente de traduire la phrase suivante:
"Il faut pourtant, sur cette question de *prise de parole*, faire preuve de prudence." - parlant des non-autochtones qui s'expriment sur la chose amérindienne.

Merci de vos suggestions


----------



## bloomiegirl

_Bienvenue au forum, Treppie !_ 

Peut-être : "One must be cautious regarding the question of *speaking out*."
Mais je ne suis pas sûre, sans plus de contexte.


----------



## treppie

Merci bloomiegirl,

Le sens est de s'approprier la parole de quelqu'un ou d'un groupe, comme dans le cas des autochtones dont on parle mais à qui on donne rarement la parole.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Alors, le sens est peut-être : "One must exercise caution when speaking on their behalf." 
Mais je crains que ce soit davantage qu'une traduction de la phrase en question.


----------



## treppie

Merci, 
C'est une bonne structure de phrase.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello,
My literal translation :  _"One must nevertheless, on this question of voicing one's opinions, be cautious." _That said, I prefer Bloomiegirl's second suggestion.


----------



## morristhepen

Can't work out what prise de parole means here

_Le cas Accenture est une référence en terme de cohérence de prise de parole; chaque action contribue à enrichir la promesse de performance..._

Accenture is a case in point in terms of coherence in delivering its message: each action contributes to enriching the promise of performance.

???


----------



## Lynda Keen

I think "Accenture" should be stress or emphasis. I've never heard the word accenture in any Linguistics context and the sentence seems to be about the fact that stress enhances meaning.
Prise de parole means speech or speaking. Enter "prise" in the dictionary section of this website and scroll down to see links to threads showing several other interpretations in different contexts but here I think it does simply mean speech itself, the act of speaking.


----------



## KatishaKat

Accenture is the name of a company, not "emphasis" or stress on something etc.
so the sentence reads, "In the case of (the company) Accenture.... etc.


----------



## kleonied

The Accenture case study is a prime example of the importance of communicating a coherent message: Each action reenforces the 'Performance' promise.


----------



## andad

Morristhepen,

My difficulty with this phrase is that the relationship between the first phrase and the second is unclear to me.  I think your translation is quite ingenious, but I would like to propose two possibilities that you or someone else can confirm:

1)  Accenture is a case in point in terms of the coherence of its overall message ...
2)  Accenture is a case in point in terms of delivering on its message....

I tend to think that proposition #2 is the better because the original (perhaps) indicates that there's a coherence between the company's message and its actions.  What do you all think?

EDIT - I just saw that two or three posts came before mine.  I like klonied's translation, though I'm not sure this is about a "case study."


----------



## Procol

Prise de parole in this context can be translated by "voice", advertising voice or media voice, depending on the context.


----------



## irishnikki

I've had a similar problem with the phrase "prise de parole marque" and I think "brand messaging" is a very appropriate translation in that context


----------



## staticmouse

Lynda Keen said:


> I think "Accenture" should be stress or emphasis. I've never heard the word accenture in any Linguistics context and the sentence seems to be about the fact that stress enhances meaning.



Accenture is a company name


----------



## AudeS

Hi there,

I'm re-opening the thread because no answer seems to be corresponding to what we are all looking for, and I desperately need an answer from a native speaker who preferably works in communication, advertising... 

In marketing, a "prise de parole" is an intervention, indeed, but is not necessarily spoken. A first printed advertising campaign could be, for instance, a brand's "première prise de parole". 

"A brand's first appearance" is close to what I'm looking for, I think, but I don't know if it's the accepted way of saying it, and what's more, there's probably more to the french expression "première prise de parole", because it implies that a _message_ is being sent, and I'm sure that you english speakers have an expression for that!

Any clues?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Procol

Hi,

Another possibility might be to use the word "statement", a standard in advertising and marketing. A brand's opening statement, for instance? I sympathize because I work a lot in advertising and prise de parole is always a tricky one...


----------



## AudeS

Brand's opening statement seems to be a good one, thank you!


----------



## staticmouse

Lynda Keen said:


> I think "Accenture" should be stress or emphasis. I've never heard the word accenture in any Linguistics context and the sentence seems to be about the fact that stress enhances meaning.
> Prise de parole means speech or speaking. Enter "prise" in the dictionary section of this website and scroll down to see links to threads showing several other interpretations in different contexts but here I think it does simply mean speech itself, the act of speaking.



Accenture is a management consultancy company. The clue is in the capital letter...


----------



## FB96

Could anyone please help me to understand 'prise de parole' in this sentence...

<< Le robot ménager des années 60 était une fausse libération, les réseaux sociaux ont permis une prise de parole inédite, partagée par le plus grand nombre >>

Thank you


----------

